# Tour de Fuzz -- Sonoma County -- Sat Sept 8th



## chezcyclist (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi all,

This year I'm helping out with the TOUR DE FUZZ and want to share the details. It includes 3 routes -- 50K Roadie, 100K Enthusiast and 100M Commando (the latter includes an optional Geysers Challenge!) It includes:

Finish Line BBQ Celebration with Kalua Pig
 
Francis Ford Coppola Wine and Lagunitas Beer (free with registration!)
 
Special deals at 3 local hotels so people can come for the ride, stay for the weekend (Hilton, a boutique hotel, and an economy hotel)
 
There's even an optional Carbo Load dinner on Fri Sept 7th at 6pm sponsored by Johnny Garlic's (includes the full shebang).

Full SAG & mechanic support

Terrific rest stops
 
Outstanding music
 
Swag bags from Whole Foods
 
Pool and showers at the end
 
Law enforcement demos (great for families!)
 
--and the nicest people around (which is why I'm helping)!

Starts and ends in Santa Rosa. Tour de Fuzz benefits the Law Enforcement Chaplaincy to boot. Cost is $65/$75/$85 and it is CAPPED at 1,000 riders and expected to sell out. Enjoy an awesome ride through wine country with this truly unique ride...


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool! I just signed up my son and I, and we'll see you there!


----------

